# SZ-Artikel "Sexismus in Videospielen"



## MOD6699 (25. März 2014)

Sexismus in Videospielen: Frau in Not, Mann zur Rettung - Digital - Süddeutsche.de


Hier ein Artikel der SZ bzgl. Sexismus in Videospielen. Ich selbst hab das gar nicht so mitbekommen, wahrscheinlich da ich zur Zeit vermehrt offline Spiele spiel und mich eher weniger interessiert wer der andere gegenüber ist wenn der Umgang stimmt.

Was haltet ihr denn davon?


----------



## Stueppi (25. März 2014)

Aggressiv durch Egoshooter - "Ich mach' Schaschlik aus dir!" - Digital - Süddeutsche.de

Ohne den Bericht aus deinem Link zu lesen kann ich dir sagen das die nur hetzen.


----------



## crizzler (25. März 2014)

Es gibt zur Zeit sowieso ein politisch motivierte Kampagne, man könnte meinen es handelt sich hier um die neue Inquisition, die in allem den Teufel sieht. Schon Kritik über deren künstliche erzeugte Empörung zu äußern macht einen zum Sexisten, Anti-Gender, Anti-Christ, Killer-Spieler, Rückwärtsgewandten und was weiß ich noch. Vielleicht ist es auch die Art, wie wir Männer diesem entgegentreten, der Grund dafür, dass diese politische Gruppe immer weiter an politischem Territorium gewinnt. Vielleicht wird es in Zukunft ja "Gleichberechtigung" in Spielen als Option geben: Held wird Frau und hilflose Prinzessin wird der spärlich bekleidete hilflose Prinz. Noch lache ich darüber... Wir haben ja sonst keine Probleme...


----------



## MOD6699 (25. März 2014)

Oh ok wusste ich gar nicht das SZ in Sachen digitaler Spiele nicht so viel Plan haben. Schade. Aber danke für den Link


----------



## beren2707 (25. März 2014)

Die Verfasserin kennt sich mit der Thematik offensichtlich wenig aus und hat primär abgeschrieben. 
Die durchaus berechtigten Kritiken an der Dame, um die es geht, werden vollständig ignoriert, Stichwort Wissenschaftlichkeit, Befähigung, etc. pp. Denn abseits polemischer Attacken und sexistischer Beleidigungen der "Schwarmblödheit" gibt es nunmal sehr viel zu kritisieren. Die Genderforschung hat mittlerweile ihre hehren Ziele der Gleichberechtigung verlassen und zielt, da sie von (Radikal)Feministinnen unterwandert wurde, auf eine Gleichstellung (Begriffsbedeutung beachten) bis Überhöhung der Frauenrolle und einer gleichzeitigen Abwertung fast sämtlicher "männlich" konnotierter Eigenschaften, obwohl die Überwindung dieser Rollenstereotype auf beiden Seiten ja gerade das ursprüngliche Ziel der Genderforschung gewesen ist.

Gibt noch viel mehr zu sagen, aber ich gehe jetzt mal was essen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2014)

Reine Verschwörungstheorie, man kann überall etwas hinzu dichten wenn man es unbedingt will.


----------



## Research (25. März 2014)

Na, da will wohl wieder jemand Geld vom Staat...

Zum Artikel:
Keine Sekunde wird reflektiert, analysiert oder nachgedacht, geschweige den recherchiert.
Das kann sogar die Bild besser. Und die verkauft nur Meinungen.

Da habe ich schon bessere Usernews verfasst, mit mangelden Infos, Zeitdruck und unter Schlafmangel.


----------



## debalz (25. März 2014)

Die SZ sollte sich auf ihre Kernthemen besinnen - außerdem, ich werde auch ständig in BF beleidigt (idiotnazismalldicknoobgaywishucancer....), na und!?


----------



## Research (25. März 2014)

Schon mal Onlie-Games gezockt?
Da wird alles beleidigt was nicht bei 3 auf dem Baum ist. Und zwar alles, mit allem, über alles.


----------



## Lexx (25. März 2014)

Stueppi schrieb:


> "Ich mach' Schaschlik aus dir!"


Heisst das nicht "Ich mache dich Schaschlik, Du Uhrensohn!?"
Isch masch disch Schaschlik?
Ich machen dir Schaschlik?


----------



## MOD6699 (25. März 2014)

Wollt grad schreiben mir wurde schon "hals Maul" "Pfotze" und Co. an den Kopf geworden. Nur eins nicht... Noch nie wurde ich mit ordentlicher Grammatik beleidigt


----------



## N00bler (25. März 2014)

Prinzessin Peach muss von Mario in "Super Mario" gerettet werden. Voll sexistisch! Ironie Off*


----------



## jamie (25. März 2014)

> Neben der damsel in distress bespricht sie in der Serie weitere Klischees. Zum Beispiel die woman in the refridgerator: eine Frau, die zu Beginn der Story stirbt und so als perfekte Motivation für einen Rachefeldzug des männlichen Helden dient.


Und was ist mit dem Craig-Bond? 

Beide Fälle sind in Computerspielen eine totale Randerscheinung. Außer Super Mario und Max Payne wüsste ich kein Beispiel, zumal das bei Max Payne ja auch mit den früheren Spielen zusammenhängt. Nämlich seiner verstorbenen Frau, welche zwar auch eine "woman in the refridgerator" ist, wie gesagt ist aber aber eine totale Seltenheit und außerdem ist sowas als Einzelfall ja auch gar nichts schlimmes, zumal Max payne ja auch aus einer etwas anderen Zeit stammt, als so ein Setting -auch in Filmen- noch deutlich präsenter war. 
Die großen Publisher, die auf Geld aus sind, nutzen natürlich die Konzepte, die sich gut verkaufen. Das ist aber eigentlich mittlerweile nur ein möglichst pompös inszenierter Baller-Einheitsbrei à la CoD oder BF. 
Vor allem kleinere Studios testen im Gegenteil eher neue Ideen. Aber selbst bei größeren Produktionen wüsste ich für das Gegenteil, also starke Frauen in der Hauptrolle mehr Beispiele: Tomb Raider, Remember Me oder Mirror's Edge.
Es ist also definitiv kein Videospiel-Phänomen! Eher im Gegenteil.

Und das mit den Beleidigungen hat erstens nichts mit dem Geschlecht zu tun, sowas kriegt man auch als Man an den Kopf geworfen, die Wortwahl ist bloß halt entsprechend anders, weshalb irgendwelche Leute halt meinen, das wäre was Sexistisches, und zweitens ist das auch nichts, was mit den Spielen per se zu tun hat. Es wird halt bloß der anonyme Chat genutzt. Wenn Leute in Chat-Roulette in die Kamera wichsen, heißt das auch nicht, dass ihr Drang zur Selbstbefriedigung durch Chat-Roulette ausgelöst wird.


----------



## Xcravier (25. März 2014)

Ist ja nichts neues, dass so ein Unsinn verzapft wird ^^ 
Hier noch ein Beispiel: http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Jz10SKCli_4
Das erschreckende daran ist, dass dies auf ZDF lief, also von Steuergeldern bezahlt wurde -.-


----------



## Research (25. März 2014)

Das tut nur noch weh. Bitte denen das Brüten verbieten.

BTW: Wie gefällt denen das Motiv nichts mehr zu fressen zu haben als Spielanreiz? Bestimmt rassistisch.
Erinnert mich an den Reident Evil in Afrika, Weißer aus sonstwo killt schwarze Zombies. Schwarze. BÖSE!! Rassisten das. Ja was soll man da sonst treffen, Chinesen?


Ich empfehle mal selber PC zu spielen. In denen ohne Voicechat wird alles und jeder mit allem über alles beleidigt. Das ist kein Allgemeinrecht für Frauen. Auch werden Rachefeldzüge gestartet wenn die Kinder/Freunde/Kameraden/Land etc angriffen werden.


Was mich gerade stutzig macht, welch Spiele spielt Die das man sofort erkennt das Sie eine Frau ist??! COD? Keine weiteren Fragen euer Ehren.


----------

